# Healthcare business Monthly Quiz (May 2014)



## JwV4919Coder2b (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi All!
 I just finished the May 2014 "Test Your Kowledge" quiz and I am a little confused as to which is the correct answer for question #6. I referenced page 28 in HBM, which states "Stage III: Full-thickness skin loss". Full-thickness skin loss is defined as epidermis and all of the dermis. So, my question is why is muscle the correct answer when it lies below the fascia? or is it? Thanks!


----------

